# my nugget



## T-Bone (Dec 24, 2006)

this is a pic of a nug that came from my crop. hope you like


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 24, 2006)

Hey man, that's a fine looking bud you've got there!

(I resized it for you)


----------



## T-Bone (Dec 24, 2006)

thankyou, much appreciated.  thanks man, i grew it from bag seed as i had no idea where to order from af HS closed.  the smell is like concord grapes, so of course my girlfriend named it, concord grape. the high is definately indica with a strong couch lock feel.  huge in aiding in sleep and anxiety.  the taste too is sweet. we love it, the only problem is that it only yielded an ounce.  but, i still have stock and will be starting soon. last season was rocky until mid july, lot of moving, different sun cycles. this year will be better. BTW, how do i resize? thanks
~T-Bone


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 24, 2006)

T-Bone said:
			
		

> BTW, how do i resize? thanks
> ~T-Bone


MS Picture Manager, if you have it, would be under:

START-ALL PROGRAMS-MICROSOFT OFFICE-OFFICE TOOLS-MICROSOFT PICTURE MANAGER-[PICTURE-COMPRESS PICTURES]-(On the right side of the screen, choose "Web Pages".

Make sure to save.


----------



## T-Bone (Dec 24, 2006)

thanks again, this site is nice, with nice people and great info. i think i'll stay a while.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 24, 2006)

T-Bone said:
			
		

> thanks again, this site is nice, with nice people and great info. i think i'll stay a while.


GOT BUD?

Hahahaha, I like it here too man.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 26, 2006)

*Very nice bud shot mang. Got anymore pics?  *


----------



## T-Bone (Dec 26, 2006)

i wish had a digi while the grow was in progress, but alas. for i did not. so, there is always this season.  i'm going to try the bag seed and really test just how good the genetics are of this plant, last season was kinda half assed. but, i was also thinking some N.L., any ideas on safe discrete seed banks? PM with any ideas as i have none. thanks guys
~T-Bone


----------

